# kg420!!!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Krystal you took my award :roll:!!! I want it back .....NOW.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

????????????


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Did something happen when I clicked on it? I was trying to figure out what they ment? How do I give It back? What do I do?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You scared the crap out of me! I was feeling like an a hole cause I thought I stole your stuff when I clicked on it. lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! Stop scarin off the newbies Mikado!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I seriously thought I did something bad, I was like W.T.F did I do?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Hey Krystal you took my award :roll:!!! I want it back .....NOW.


are you a little award aggressive?! no, sharon! NO! lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I wondered what happened to my award. HEHEHEHEHE Kg got it now. :rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like having two.....You have two OZ and I don't see you giving any away. Lol

Sorry I scared you Krystal I was just messing around. You can have it for awhile.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I like having two.....You have two OZ and I don't see you giving any away. Lol
> 
> Sorry I scared you Krystal I was just messing around. You can have it for awhile.


take em!! i dont know how to give em away lol

i guess i got the community one cuz i try to add new members to my friends lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*sniff sniff* I dont qualify for awards. I feel so left out! just chopped liver I guess


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How do you get an award?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I want an award, how i get one?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

redog said:


> *sniff sniff* I dont qualify for awards. I feel so left out! just chopped liver I guess


awww don't be sad I'd give you my award if I knew how.


----------

